# Another A-stan Combat Jump?



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't know how reliable ynetnews is (or who they are), but this story seems to indicate a recent small unit jump in Afghanistan.  

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3872209,00.html


----------



## Muppet (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully the 325 but I don't know. I will find out though.

F.M.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome stuff. Good shooting.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 7, 2010)

Have we trained Afghan's in Airborne operations ?? 

Uhh, nevermind.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 7, 2010)

LMAO. I was thinking that same thing. I guess it takes hitting your head on Normandy several times to think that way.

F.M.


----------

